# Hackberry Rod & Gun - 5/20/2017



## Captain Buddy Oakes (Nov 27, 2007)

LOTS OF WIND AND LOTS OF MUDDY WATER MARKED LAST WEEK
Most of last week strong winds blew out of every direction keeping most of our fishing holes muddy and hard to catch fish. But never fear our stud professional fishermen have fishing holes I never heard. One of them was â€œwabble pointâ€ on the east side and â€œeast Tinkersâ€ just a little south of nine mile if they are telling me the truth. Guide Zach Mitchell put his crew on some solid 4 to 6 pound trout but didnâ€™t tell me which hole he fished. (he would have lied to me anyway) Call toll free at 888.762.3391 to get in on some of the action. Check all of the pictures by clicking here http://hackberryrodandgun.com/fishing/fishing-gallery/


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Nice !!!


----------

